# Bowel training & restroom codes



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.

I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


It a tough part of our profession and sometimes it stinks. Some people can hold it in but I guess it all Depends. I hope you have found some relief. Things will work out for you in the end, and everything will come out ok.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Depends and Diaper Genie in the trunk.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Sometimes amidst the mad dash for the big bucks you just need to... log out! I forgot to add that keeping a handy list of restroom codes is very helpful. I also need to replace my toilet roll in the car... used it all to clean up puke recently.


----------



## Shaunizzle42 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have few favorite spots I like to visit while I'm driving, but if I'm not in my usual area. Head to the nearest grocery store or fast food joint, gas stations are horrible.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

I frequent a couple places solely for restroom breaks. and I think I've bought something from them once in the past couple years. the clerks never say anything but I know they know why I'm there. does anyone else feel bad for doing this and buy something you really dont' need just to make up for it?


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I like to hit up Starbucks or the Coffee Bean because I can use coffee or at least a bottle of water and then hit the can there, maybe not in that order. Take care of business first is usually better unless you need their code.


----------



## Gwoae (Aug 12, 2017)

I was so angry lat Sunday. Was having a good day and just had to go. I wi only go at home or at work in my private bathroom. I drove 20 minutes to work and lost about 30 minutes of time to do ao. Well worth it in the end.after using it I am pretty sure I would not have made it another hour.


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

Starbucks is a good option and if they are busy with customers, I just do my business and leave.

Hospitals are great day and night.....usually the cleanest facilities.

Another late night option is strip clubs. Just get to know the front desk attendant for a quick free pass.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Gwoae said:


> I was so angry lat Sunday. Was having a good day and just had to go. I wi only go at home or at work in my private bathroom. I drove 20 minutes to work and lost about 30 minutes of time to do ao. Well worth it in the end.after using it I am pretty sure I would not have made it another hour.


I've come to a point where stressing about taking a needed detour and giving up a potentially good fare is a thing of the past... usually.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich (Jun 11, 2017)

I have an Anytime Fitness membership. They're a 24/7 gym with locations all over and around my city with free secured wifi. I use their johns when I need to drop some friends off at the pool. It's also great to do a quick 15 minute superset for stress relief if you've had too many idiot pax.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Goto McDonald’s.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I've started finding myself dark streets and out of the way places to get out and 'check my tires'.

....Im such a dirtbag now.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

I just squat in the street a drop a duece when needed i also just pee on random lawns...

but im a savage...


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Pooping while driving is rarely an issue for me but I have to pee every half hour or so. I've got a Gatorade bottle for quick relief without need of a pit stop. I used to keep it in the trunk but now it's in the console for easy access. Nor more than a minute or so and I'm back on the road.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Pooping while driving is rarely an issue for me but I have to pee every half hour or so. I've got a Gatorade bottle for quick relief without need of a pit stop. I used to keep it in the trunk but now it's in the console for easy access. Nor more than a minute or so and I'm back on the road.


Sitting down? In the c(r)aptain's seat?


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

Be careful of the sign that offers PARKING IN THE REAR!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Ribak said:


> It a tough part of our profession and sometimes it stinks. Some people can hold it in but I guess it all Depends. I hope you have found some relief. Things will work out for you in the end, and everything will come out ok.


"It all depends"...hahaha...pun intended...

"Everything will come out" "in the end"...

BWWWHAHAHA.. .

Ever think you have to fart...

Butt...it wasn't a fart...OHHHHHHH....8>O

When all else fails....

JUST THROW POO....8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Carry a pringles can and a poncho...

A pringles can is wide enough to accommodate and the poncho covers you and you out of legal trouble...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Carry a pringles can and a poncho...
> 
> A pringles can is wide enough to accommodate and the poncho covers you and you out of legal trouble...


Hey...you just gave me a GREAT idea...

Pringles cans would make a good poo grenade cans...

Now I can stockpile ammunition...

For an EPIC poo fight...yep...great idea...

Thanks!

Rakos


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Wrb06wrx said:


> I just squat in the street a drop a duece when needed i also just pee on random lawns...
> 
> but im a savage...


Careful. You never know who is watching... like this Amazon delivery driver who had to go:

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2017/11/30/pooping-amazon-home-sacramento-video/



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Carry a pringles can and a poncho...


I think we all know what you did last summer. Beware the man in the poncho.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Ribak said:


> Hospitals are great day and night.....usually the cleanest facilities.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that barrels into the ED at 3 in the morning to pee every night. Some of the guards and or clerks at one hospital used to ask me what I wanted when I went in there. Now they just look at me like I'm one of the drunks that have frequent flyer passes.


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

I'll usually use the facilities at work if I'm in the city.

The other day when i got a long distance ping around 3am I ended up just pulling over on the country road I was on and hoping nobody drove by while I went #1 on the shoulder.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Learn where the nicer hotels are in your area, use their bathrooms.

I remember one time I got in some Chicago rush hour traffic and had to blow a gasket. Of course the closest convenience store was the worst one.

The toilet was not stationary. Would have been good if it had a seat belt.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Learn where the nicer hotels are in your area, use their bathrooms.
> 
> I remember one time I got in some Chicago rush hour traffic and had to blow a gasket. Of course the closest convenience store was the worst one.
> 
> The toilet was not stationary. Would have been good if it had a seat belt.


That's when you need the hover technique- though you'll most likely leave the terlet worse off than when you arrived!


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> Sometimes amidst the mad dash for the big bucks you just need to... log out! I forgot to add that keeping a handy list of restroom codes is very helpful. I also need to replace my toilet roll in the car... used it all to clean up puke recently.


Absolutely, have to bring your own paper goods. I prefer baby wipes and a can of febreeze and I post up like a mailbox at an out of the way gas station.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

When ever I travel I carry these. Have them at home as well.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Bubsie said:


> I'll usually use the facilities at work if I'm in the city.
> 
> The other day when i got a long distance ping around 3am I ended up just pulling over on the country road I was on and hoping nobody drove by while I went #1 on the shoulder.


I'll make a dirty, macabre confession: On Saturday before Halloween, in between stacked pings, I pulled into an isolated cemetery in an undisclosed location to take a leak. It was quiet, after all, and I don't think any corporeal beings saw me. . .


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

bmedle said:


> I'll make a dirty, macabre confession: On Saturday before Halloween, in between stacked pings, I pulled into an isolated cemetery in an undisclosed location to take a leak. It was quiet, after all, and I don't think any corporeal beings saw me. . .


Wouldn't it have been funny...

If a bat dive bombed you...

While in mid stream...8>)

Prolly would have briefly...

Been a kinda other worldly...

And bizarre experience...8>)

Rakos


----------



## PMartino (Mar 18, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> Sometimes amidst the mad dash for the big bucks you just need to... log out!


Lol log out


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Hotels also usually have clean facilities and are typically my choice of bathroom for whatever I have to do there. Have not had to #2 yet while driving though. If I did, I would go out of my way to find a clean bathroom like at a hotel. If you drive late at night, you'll need to find one of the larger full service hotels as smaller ones tend to lock their doors at night. I just give a friendly nod and greeting to the desk clerk like I belong there.


----------



## SalCoughdrop (Sep 7, 2017)

Fast food joints and gas stations are my go to bathroom stops. Once you work an area enough, you get to know which bathrooms are number 2 friendly, and which ones to steer clear from all together.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

SalCoughdrop said:


> Fast food joints and gas stations are my go to bathroom stops. Once you work an area enough, you get to know which bathrooms are number 2 friendly, and which ones to steer clear from all together.


Except for the:



That food does not bode for the commode!


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Except for the:
> 
> 
> 
> That food does not bode for the commode!


The Awful Waffle

I miss it! The food, not the terlets.


----------



## BINNER (Jul 22, 2015)

Leaks: any unlit dead end street 
#2: Starbucks and 24 hr drug stores (cvs)...


----------



## MercDuke (Nov 18, 2017)

If you gotta go, you gotta go.... I feel bad for the Amazon Driver, she must of really had to go! And that lady who owned the house is a total loose turd, you see a random poo and watch your security system to see what left it there, and make a stink about it?!!! Oh no, your garbage can smells like sh1t!!!!!! Better wipe it down! I guess you won't be using your PRIME ANYMORE, LADY!


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

Its 4a.m and I'm waiting for a ride to the airport from a hotel an hour away. Never had to take a sh**. But when I have to p*** in these late nights like right now. Empty parking lot, Empty bottle, and fabreze in case I fart while p***ing.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> When ever I travel I carry these. Have them at home as well.


I don't think I've gone #2 in years without these.
Better than baby wipes, since these are flushable.

I buy the Kirkland case at Costco. Also buy the small packs at Target travel section.
$1 each.
Always have them!!!



RynoHawk said:


> Hotels also usually have clean facilities and are typically my choice of bathroom for whatever I have to do there. Have not had to #2 yet while driving though. If I did, I would go out of my way to find a clean bathroom like at a hotel. If you drive late at night, you'll need to find one of the larger full service hotels as smaller ones tend to lock their doors at night. I just give a friendly nod and greeting to the desk clerk like I belong there.


I don't even make eye contact. Walk in looking at phone. Like you belong.

These places have restaurants and bars, so you don't need too be a guest to go in. 
They don't question you


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I don't think I've gone #2 in years without these.
> Better than baby wipes, since these are flushable.
> 
> I buy the Kirkland case at Costco. Also buy the small packs at Target travel section.
> ...


I do this at my house...

So far they haven't...

Discovered the ruse...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Shaunizzle42 said:


> I have few favorite spots I like to visit while I'm driving, but if I'm not in my usual area. Head to the nearest grocery store or fast food joint, gas stations are horrible.


Both are horrible in DTLA. I hit the nearest 5 star hotel, grab my GH bag and tell the valet to leave me in the front as I'll be back in minutes. Then I handle my business in a quiet, ultra clean facility that's usually empty.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Both are horrible in DTLA. I hit the nearest 5 star hotel, grab my GH bag and tell the valet to leave me in the front as I'll be back in minutes. Then I handle my business in a quiet, ultra clean facility that's usually empty.


and my guess is...after you leave..

Is it's not empty any more...8>O

Rakos


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Both are horrible in DTLA. I hit the nearest 5 star hotel, grab my GH bag and tell the valet to leave me in the front as I'll be back in minutes. Then I handle my business in a quiet, ultra clean facility that's usually empty.


I'm assuming you have no trade dress


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I'm assuming you have no trade dress


I have trade dress. Many Uber/Lyft drivers also deliver food to hotel guests. That's where the GH bag comes in.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> I have trade dress. Many Uber/Lyft drivers also deliver food to hotel guests. That's where the GH bag comes in.


Got it. Didn't know what a GH bag was.
Thought maybe it was some designer purse you were using to pretend you belong.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Got it. Didn't know what a GH bag was.
> Thought maybe it was some designer purse you were using to pretend you belong.


GOOBER'S HOUSE....?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Got it. Didn't know what a GH bag was.
> Thought maybe it was some designer purse you were using to pretend you belong.


Lol! Nope. GH = GrubHub


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I keep a travel sized container of "Flushable Wipes". This comes in handy almost everywhere, because TP is smaller and more abrasive than domestic TP.

Many public restrooms are a health code violation in my area, so a sink and trash can are viable choices as well.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I once had a roommate...

That refused to use TP...8>O

I must say...

he was a shittay roommate...8>)

Rakos


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> I once had a roommate...
> 
> That refused to use TP...8>O
> 
> ...


Ya know, you can make extra money growing mushrooms in that? Hippies will love you for it.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


Try finding somewhere to crap in downtown chicago.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Nonya busy said:


> Try finding somewhere to crap in downtown chicago.


crapping in Chicago sounds like crap on crap


----------



## Rhodehawk (Nov 28, 2017)

Hotel lobby bathrooms are great, I just stroll in past the front desk like I own the place while holding my phone to my ear mid conversation, sometimes I’m actually talking to someone sometimes it’s an an imaginary friend


----------



## Shakur (Jan 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> crapping in Chicago sounds like crap on crap
> 
> View attachment 181815


Just take a dump outside

Feels good tonight in chicago


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


There's a much easier way. On driving days, consume cheese. The casein is a slow burning protein that'll pressure cook your stormy butt brew. On days of no Uber, cut out the dairy entirely. It will feel like someone popped the pressure cooker lid at high heat. You may even be raised a few inches off the toilet during session. Butt, once you go back, your colon will be empty.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at stratI know egic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


I know the operating hours of every Bar, Grocery Store, Starbucks, And Restaurant. Also construction site Honey Bucket's and City Park restrooms.



bmedle said:


> I'll make a dirty, macabre confession: On Saturday before Halloween, in between stacked pings, I pulled into an isolated cemetery in an undisclosed location to take a leak. It was quiet, after all, and I don't think any corporeal beings saw me. . .


Creep Show " I want MY Cake!!"


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Am rarely more than 10 minutes from home and luckily my bowels never seem to be in a twist (knock on wood). But I do have to pee sometimes and being pee-shy in America should qualify for disability benefits. To find a private restroom where you can lock the door is nearly impossible. Every man is supposed to whip it out in front of everyone and take a wiz. I have found that hotel lobby restrooms are rarely used, so they are a treasure trove for those who need privacy. Over in Europe, all bathrooms have those water closets where the wall is from floor to ceiling and completely sealed, a true finished out wall. It is a small room or closet, but you can lock the door and have complete privacy which is great. Wish we had those here.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

GT500KR said:


> I know the operating hours of every Bar, Grocery Store, Starbucks, And Restaurant. Also construction site Honey Bucket's and City Park restrooms.
> 
> Creep Show " I want MY Cake!!"


You can't peepee on dead ppl


----------



## MUGATS (Aug 14, 2016)

My personal fav is a public library in the suburbs. 

Usually very clean.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Nonya busy said:


> Try finding somewhere to crap in downtown chicago.


McD on Ontario. Half hour free parking. No purchase necessary


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

Did you have a scat fetish before you watched Human Centipede or did Human Centipede cause your scat fetish? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Did you have a scat fetish before you watched Human Centipede or did Human Centipede cause your scat fetish? Inquiring minds want to know.


Scar fetish? What is that? Is it someone who loves jazz?


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Scar fetish? What is that? Is it someone who loves jazz?


Google is your best friend


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Did you have a scat fetish before you watched Human Centipede or did Human Centipede cause your scat fetish? Inquiring minds want to know.


Is this addressed to me the OP, or are you just down with OPP?


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> Scar fetish? What is that? Is it someone who loves jazz?





UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Google is your best friend


Oh my. Don't do that unless you want some VERY disturbing stuff.

Don't, don't do that unless you wa


the ferryman said:


> Is this addressed to me the OP, or are you just down with OPP?


Yes, It was addressed to the OP. And no, I am not down with OPP or OMP in Rakos' case.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Oh my. Don't do that unless you want some VERY disturbing stuff.
> 
> Don't, don't do that unless you wa
> 
> Yes, It was addressed to the OP. And no, I am not down with OPP or OMP in Rakos' case.


Well, no fetish, just a mundane biological need which nevertheless must be met. Short of a diaper it cuts into drive time. I'll admit to being a fan of toilet humor. I'm horrified at the thought of that movie you mentioned and would not willingly watch it.


----------



## Tihstae (Jan 31, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> Well, no fetish, just a mundane biological need which nevertheless must be met. Short of a diaper it cuts into drive time. I'll admit to being a fan of toilet humor. I'm horrified at the thought of that movie you mentioned and would not willingly watch it.


Don't. Just don't watch it. And just to make sure. I wasn't really accusing you of having a fetish as much as just trying to be funny. Reading my post again I realize it may not have come off that way.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Tihstae said:


> Don't. Just don't watch it. And just to make sure. I wasn't really accusing you of having a fetish as much as just trying to be funny. Reading my post again I realize it may not have come off that way.


No worries and I share your view on our national song.


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Tihstae said:


> Oh my. Don't do that unless you want some VERY disturbing stuff.
> 
> Don't, don't do that unless you wa
> 
> Yes, It was addressed to the OP. And no, I am not down with OPP or OMP in Rakos' case.





UberAntMakingPeanuts said:


> Google is your best friend


I googled it and this is what I came back with. I guess scat in the restrooms would be soothing enough to relax and get the job done.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

This time of year, I find the Christmas Tree Lots provide excellent cover in the wee small hours. The next day, shoppers find their tree with a present already beneath it.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

sirius black said:


> This time of year, I find the Christmas Tree Lots provide excellent cover in the wee small hours. The next day, shoppers find their tree with a present already beneath it.


You mean like...

A couple of chocolate donuts...8>O

Rakos


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

sirius black said:


> This time of year, I find the Christmas Tree Lots provide excellent cover in the wee small hours. The next day, shoppers find their tree with a present already beneath it.


Now we're getting festive. Just please don't try to burn your Yule log.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

sirius black said:


> This time of year, I find the Christmas Tree Lots provide excellent cover in the wee small hours. The next day, shoppers find their tree with a present already beneath it.


Had to laugh as this brought back a memory. As a child growing up on my Grandparent's farm, there was a chicken house in the back yard. I was probably 5 or 6 years old and would often play in the chicken house. Once I had the urge and left a big pile. My grandmother came in next day to check for eggs and she said, "Look at what some dog left". It was funny as hell to me.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

rickasmith98 said:


> Had to laugh as this brought back a memory. As a child growing up on my Grandparent's farm, there was a chicken house in the back yard. I was probably 5 or 6 years old and would often play in the chicken house. Once I had the urge and left a big pile. My grandmother came in next day to check for eggs and she said, "Look at what some dog left". It was funny as hell to me.


Grandpa's surprise...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rakos said:


> You mean like...
> 
> A couple of chocolate donuts...8>O
> 
> ...


More like a chocolate Cannoli


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

So, to divert slightly, I’ve upped my bladder game by using more espresso. Nice kick, less volume.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

the ferryman said:


> So, to divert slightly, I've upped my bladder game by using more espresso. Nice kick, less volume.


good for bladder but bad for bowels


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Ya know, in all seriousness, if your vocation is requiring inhuman squirming and suppression of your natural urge to vacate your bladder/bowels, perhaps you're doing it entirely wrong or need a new gig.

I stop when I have to go. Seriously. Your crappy fares can wait 10 minutes.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Ribak said:


> It a tough part of our profession and sometimes it stinks. Some people can hold it in but I guess it all Depends. I hope you have found some relief. Things will work out for you in the end, and everything will come out ok.


I get it....Depends. hehehe


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

swingset said:


> Ya know, in all seriousness, if your vocation is requiring inhuman squirming and suppression of your natural urge to vacate your bladder/bowels, perhaps you're doing it entirely wrong or need a new gig.
> 
> I stop when I have to go. Seriously. Your crappy fares can wait 10 minutes.


What can I say? I guess I like to squeeze everything I can out of my drive time. Knock on wood, I haven't soiled myself yet. May the fickle and feculent bowel gods be kind to us all.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

I’ve got the night off from driving and that’s good because I just discovered I have the runs. On another note I found $20 on the ground today. My additional advice: look down!


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got the night off from driving and that's good because I just discovered I have the runs. On another note I found $20 on the ground today. My additional advice: look down!


I hope u enjoyed the weekend


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

Mine wasn’t that bad!


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Pooping while driving is rarely an issue for me but I have to pee every half hour or so. I've got a Gatorade bottle for quick relief without need of a pit stop. I used to keep it in the trunk but now it's in the console for easy access. Nor more than a minute or so and I'm back on the road.


... you must have been a truck driver.....


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Butch Cassidy said:


> ... you must have been a truck driver.....


You don't drive while pissing?


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

Casinos, libraries and medical buildings are all good choices.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I love it...

A thread devoted entirely to poo...

More or less...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Butch Cassidy (Nov 29, 2017)

UberCheese said:


> You don't drive while pissing?


Yes; I have when I was driving a truck. LOL. But for UBER I have pissed in a bottle at the gas pump at 2am... didn't think I would make it inside.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


The images are priceless


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

the ferryman said:


> I've got a high level of bladder mastery but I find sometimes that my colon must be obeyed. I have taken some measures in, if not planning ahead, at least reconnoitering some choice, reliability clean porcelain at strategic locations.
> 
> I also can *squeeze* a few extra minutes if needed by practicing some seat-based yoga-like gyrations to halt the brewing butt storm. I am writing this as I sit atop my home throne having declared a break for myself.


"Brewing butt storm" ? Thats' got to be the funniest thing I've read all day, thanks for the chuckle. By the way, I'm not sure, but I think it's your rectum, not your colon, that has to be obeyed, but some proctologist and/or scatologist might want to chime in here for truth-in-plumbing's sake.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> "Brewing butt storm" ? Thats' got to be the funniest thing I've read all day, thanks for the chuckle.


Thinking he needs these...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

I recommend big name hotel restrooms. They usual keep their stuff clean. They’re my go to, in a pinch.


----------

